# A good and durable belt?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I looking for an good Belt now I have some similar: https://www.511tactical.com/apex-gunners-belt-1-12-wide.html
Mine have just a Buckle (or that the correct therm is for it) and a Hole in the Belt to push the truth.
Sadly the Metal Part broke into piece.

So with what could I replace it? I tried some 5.11 the are rubber coated and are hard to put them on because the was sticky.

I am not Slim and need a Belt who is rock solid and not slit loose and keep the tension.
Thanks


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wear "Bullhidebelts.com" stuff. Custom made, various thickness, colors, widths, buckles etc. about $80, been using them for a few years now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Check Hank out.

https://www.hanksbelts.com/collections


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

@ watchman, nice belts, cheaper than where I got mine, almost identical. What I like about bullhide is you can get 7 holes at 1" or 9 at 3/4". I'm a slim dude and believe it or not 1/4" take up makes a difference to me in comfort. For the price difference I think I could put up with it though.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> @ watchman, nice belts, cheaper than where I got mine, almost identical. What I like about bullhide is you can get 7 holes at 1" or 9 at 3/4". I'm a slim dude and believe it or not 1/4" take up makes a difference to me in comfort. For the price difference I think I could put up with it though.


They are good belts, I heave 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I love my garrison belt and have for 50 years. Its leather on one side and sticky velcro on the other. Infinitely adjustable if the pants need girdihng up and stiff enough to carry a lot of weight for use as an off duty gun belt. No buckle with sharp edges to hurt a fat boy tummy, If any show dogs want to open pack just buy a Sam Brown with the opposite velcro grabber to hook to it. Very simple. 
https://www.copsplus.com/safariland-buckleless-reversible-1-50-garrison-belt-model-99


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1 1/2 - 2" full grain leather. Triple rivets or heavily stiched , metal buckle.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is the best EDC belt on the planet in my opinion.

https://slidebelts.com/products/survival-belt


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You need a Velcro garrison belt like in the link, or sometimes its called a trouser belt in technical terms. Weigh it out. Our confidence levels are high a right decision will be made. Whatcha gonna do with it is probably the first unknown.lol.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have two of these. I really like them. 
A&G Custom Leather
https://agcustomgunleather.com/product/quick-ship-leather-belts/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

@ bigwheel, what does it mean "to be worn in conjunction with" models 94 and 87 lined duty belts? To me its sounds like they are saying wear together. Belt over belt?. Maybe its just too dang early for me and not enough coffee, dog woke me up to go out so decided to stay up.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Somehow I get the feeling the answer will be one of those forehead slap moments.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Been wearing this for about 5 years. Love it.

https://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=5002


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been wearing these for the last year or so. I love it. I like the micro adjustment settings the track gives your. I have had no complaints so far

https://www.koreessentials.com/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

IMHO, a good durable leather belt. 

Get it a few sizes too big. Why? 1) your gut may expand. 2) When leather belts finally wear out, it is around the buckle. You can cut off that end, move the buckle back a few inches, and pop a few copper rivets from the knife building kit, and you are good to go.

"Micro adjustments" are made with an awl. Also if you loose weight and need less girth........


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Just so long as you don't get belted in the mouth. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> @ bigwheel, what does it mean "to be worn in conjunction with" models 94 and 87 lined duty belts? To me its sounds like they are saying wear together. Belt over belt?. Maybe its just too dang early for me and not enough coffee, dog woke me up to go out so decided to stay up.


Right garrison belts aka trouser belts are meant to wear under the gunbelt. They have a velcro side and a black smooth finish side. You want to wear a big gunbelt..Sam Browne we always called em..you get one that sticks to the Velcro side. When its miller time you reverse it and use it hold up the pants..and stick the same or differnt gun into the off duty rig.I llove my Cross breed super tuck IWB to latch to the garrison belt..coverd by a slouchy long tailed shirt. Only thing is if you add too much weight it pulls the pants down for them who wears silky underwear..lol. My nice kids bought me some Diluth Suspenders a year or so ago. Now I can canny my .40 Sig..a double ammo pouch and an ASP Baton..on the belt and never sag the pants at all. The suspenders hook to your pants which I always wear cut off blue jeans for a summer uniform. This time of year I just load all that hardware into my fancy leather Biker Vest like the President of the Hells Angels wears. I also put on long blue jeans. Kindly keeps us up to speed as events unfold themselves on the belt search. Thanks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, I knew it, a slap on the forehead moment. Never gave it much thought till now, never saw a Leo duty belt with belt loops showing, and how could just one belt support all the stuff they carry. Thanks for the education @bigwheel.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have worn a 5.11 instructor belt for years. Carries my holsters, light, muli-tool and other stuff just fine. I think I bought this belt in 2007. Time for a new one, velcro wearing out finally.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check this man out. His work is as good as it gets. If your body changes he will resize belts he sells. he has been around awhile and knows leather.

https://captain-itch.com/


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

I had a cheapo Uncle Mike's reinforced instructors belt for my first EDC belt. It was okay and easy to adjust. Especially for 25 dollars.

Now I have the thickest steel reinforced option made by Bigfoot gunbelts. A lot more traditional.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

